# Windows7 64bit stopped running 32bit aplications.



## r9 (May 1, 2010)

Windows 7 is booting OK but when I try to run 32bit program which is 99% of the programs installed it is saying "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present."
Any ideas how to fix this.
Tried Restore, checkdisk, also tried some command for checking corrupted system files.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 1, 2010)

If you have Win 7 Ultimate, you can try running in XP mode?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

Do you have WoW64.dll, WoW64win.dll and WoW64cpu.dll?  WoW64 is an emulator for 32 bit applications.  If not you don't have WOW64 enabled.  Not sure how you managed to do that but have read that it may have something to do with some sort of update.  

Typing:
start /w ocsetup.exe ServerCore-WOW64 
then rebooting is suppose to enable WOW64.  But only use this if you are sure you don't have it enabled.


----------



## r9 (May 1, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Do you have WoW64.dll, WoW64win.dll and WoW64cpu.dll?  WoW64 is an emulator for 32 bit applications.  If not you don't have WOW64 enabled.  Not sure how you managed to do that but have read that it may have something to do with some sort of update.
> 
> Typing:
> start /w ocsetup.exe ServerCore-WOW64
> then rebooting is suppose to enable WOW64.  But only use this if you are sure you don't have it enabled.



Yes I did research of my own. And I don`t how WOW64 get disabled. I have tried  start /w ocsetup.exe ServerCore-WOW64 but it is returning error message. Most of people having this issue are using Windows Server 2008 where WOW64 is optional and if some one need it then start /w ocsetup.exe ServerCore-WOW64 comes in to place.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 1, 2010)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/974727/EN-US

That might help, though it is for Server 2008 R2.

I also assume you have run a *sfc /scannow* command.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 2, 2010)

r9 said:


> Yes I did research of my own. And I don`t how WOW64 get disabled. I have tried  start /w ocsetup.exe ServerCore-WOW64 but it is returning error message. Most of people having this issue are using Windows Server 2008 where WOW64 is optional and if some one need it then start /w ocsetup.exe ServerCore-WOW64 comes in to place.



Did you run CMD "Run As Admin"?  There is another command called: DISM.EXE /online /enable-feature /featurename:ServerCore-WOW64.  The one I mentioned earlier maybe specific to Server 2008.


----------

